# Wierd white stuff on glass?



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

It looks like little cotton strings fluttering around. i have a 30 g with 2 AC 300's one is cycled and the other is fairly new. Thats why there is 2 to get the other one cycled. The white stuff is covering some of my plants too. The wierd thing is my algea scrubber wont take it of but if I rub it with my hand it comes right off the glass. I have a pleco in there too but he does'nt do much just sits under my driftwood. Any idea's what this could be. The tank is cycled too, But i think the white stuff is causing the tank to be a tiny bit cloudy and smelly.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

Anybody :rock:


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

sounds very much like rotting leftovers. Meating foods particularly seem to grow white and fuzzy. Further evedence is that your tank smells. Sounds like left over food to me.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

But would rotting food cause it to grow or stick to the glass. Its not chunks sitting on the gravel . Its a film on the glass. I found this product on big als. Think I should try it?

BIO-CARE WASTE CONTROL- 16 OZ. - 
Contains beneficial bacteria that break down organic waste.Bio-Care Waste Control breaks down organic pollution resulting from: - By-products of decaying matter -- Film and sludge on decorations and accessories -- Slime on glass -- Protein film on top of water -- Fish waste -- Plant leaf remnants


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

also I have done a water change and a gravel vac and still no luck. I also tried a new carbon insert.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

sorry I am not familure with that product. I know that if un eaton fish or meat sits in there too long it turns very stringy and sticky. It colud be an algea, but it is going to be very hard to tell without a pic. my advice for now scrub it off and suck it out. If it keeps coming back there it deffinetly isn't rotting food.


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

worms man you got worms


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"worms" move man. This stuff dosn't....or atleast he hasn't said it dose.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

caseydog said:


> But would rotting food cause it to grow or stick to the glass. Its not chunks sitting on the gravel . Its a film on the glass. I found this product on big als. Think I should try it?
> 
> BIO-CARE WASTE CONTROL- 16 OZ. -
> Contains beneficial bacteria that break down organic waste.Bio-Care Waste Control breaks down organic pollution resulting from: - By-products of decaying matter -- Film and sludge on decorations and accessories -- Slime on glass -- Protein film on top of water -- Fish waste -- Plant leaf remnants


 You really dont need to add anymore chemicals to your tank. Cloudiness and web looking thingy's are usually the cause of low filteration and wastes being left over. Seems like you have enough filters in your tank, but I would suggest cleaning out the media and check if its running properly. A good water change and glass scraping should do the work nicely.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> You really dont need to add anymore chemicals to your tank. Cloudiness and web looking thingy's are usually the cause of low filteration and wastes being left over. Seems like you have enough filters in your tank, but I would suggest cleaning out the media and check if its running properly. A good water change and glass scraping should do the work nicely.


 I am just going to wait it out. i have to many P's in my tank right now and as soon as the others find there home if it has'nt gone away I will try to fix it .But I have new carbon in both filters and still nothing . I didnt change them at the same time. I waited about a week. I have done one water change and gravel vac since the tank has been cycled. About 4 weeks.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> sounds very much like rotting leftovers. Meating foods particularly seem to grow white and fuzzy. Further evedence is that your tank smells. Sounds like left over food to me.


 That the same thing it happen to me


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

It could be a form of algea. I get the same thing after about 2 weeks. I usually clean the glass then, so it dissappears. I think it is harmless. I run lights on my tanks 14 hours a day. If you want to test for algea, cut way back on light and if it takes longer for them to form, it's algea (they need light).

RL


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

Sounds like planaria i have them to they are harmless white worms but they eat fish eggs so if you want to breed then kill em off.


----------

